# 5+ Acres of Off Grid Land- Washington State



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

I have Approx. 5.43 Acres of Undeveloped Land for For Sale near beautiful Wenatchee, Washington. (The Apple Capitol of the World).
This Property qualifies for the USDA Rural Development loan program, and has county maintained road frontage for easy access. Agricultural / Residential zoned, with some gently rolling terrain, and many level building spots. Gorgeous views of the Cascade Mountain range! Power & Phone are nearby and many good wells are in the area. No Restrictions! Nice Starter Homestead. Only Selling because my retirement plans have changed. 

Priced at Only.....* $43,000. *Please send a private message for more Information.

Thanks for looking...

Chaz


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Quite a few inquiries, but still available! Great investment.

*"Buy Land. They're not making any more of it" - Mark Twain*

Chaz


----------



## Lyuda (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello Chaz
I currently live in CA and looking to relocate up north. Can you send me any pics of property? Also how much property taxes do you pay for a year? Thanks. Lyuda


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you for your interest Lyuda. A Response to your request has been sent.

Chaz


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

This property is no longer available on this website. Selling offline.

Thanks folks for all the inquiries.

Chaz


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

This property is now back on the market and for sale again!
Please PM me for any additional information and more pictures.

Thanks folks,

Chaz


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Chaz, that looks like a beautiful piece of land. Best wishes on selling


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

"Chaz, that looks like a beautiful piece of land. Best wishes on selling"

Thank you Kat!


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Price reduced for this beautiful 5+ Acre property:

Now only....*$40,000* 

Sorry, no seller financing is available.

Thanks Folks!


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Need to sell this beautiful piece of Land. Plenty of future potential here folks.

Sacrifice pricing. Now reduced to only.....*$35,000* Cash. A great starter homestead, or property investment in the Pacific Northwest.

Please PM for more information.

Thank You,

Chaz


----------

